# Anyone going out for walleye?



## UAfisherman (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey, so I thought I might just throw this out there, but does anyone living around Cleveland go out for walleye these days on their own boat? I really want to go but don't want to spend the crazy money for a charter. I would be happy to contribute if someone has an extra spot.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

You might get better luck looking in lake erie forum...


----------

